# Wii Fit



## fen_boy (Jul 12, 2007)

http://e3.nintendo.com/wii_fit.html

I reckon this will sell by the bucketload.

Other e3 announced goodies for Nintendo at http://e3.nintendo.com/

Including online Mario Kart with a new steering wheel controller


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 12, 2007)

That does look very good!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2007)

All the harcore gamers are in a weird sort of shock.

WTF?!?! What is this ghey shit? Where's my racing/shooting/titty game?

I predict that Wii Fit will be one of the top selling 'games' of 2008. And most of those sales will be to people who haven't touched a video game since pacman in the 80's.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 12, 2007)

Nintendo for teh win!


----------



## Gee (Jul 12, 2007)

The mario kart wheel looks great as does the gun, Nintendo for world domination


----------



## lemontop (Jul 12, 2007)

I want that now!!! Always thought it would be perfect to have some kind of fitness game for the wii. Any idea when it's due out? I'm still waiting for Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## stdPikachu (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm more looking forward to the announced light gun attachment, and hopefully they'll announce Duck Hunt 2 officially any day now...

But yeah, expect WiiFit to be the next brain teaser/surgery-esque smash.

Plus - Mario Kart on the Wii with internet play? Crispy, you are _so_ getting a banana skin straight up the jacksie.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool, now Treebeak will have no excuses for her muffin tops


----------



## Firky (Jul 12, 2007)

fnarfanr


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2007)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Crispy, you are _so_ getting a banana skin straight up the jacksie.



Not this early in a relationship.
EDIT: fnar


----------



## Treebeak (Jul 12, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Cool, now Treebeak will have no excuses for her muffin tops



I doubt it... you know I'll be playing it with a fag in one hand and a vodka in the other...


----------



## Treebeak (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool, now Kanda will have no excuses for being a dumbass 

http://e3.nintendo.com/ds_brainage2.html


----------



## Kanda (Jul 12, 2007)

Touche!!!!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 12, 2007)

Mario kart looks cool, apparently you'll be able to have around 30 people all racing at the same time on one track. It will come with the wheel, so it will probably cost close to £50 unless they do a wii play (doubt it)

and the gun is going to come with a game as well, kinda forcing you to buy the game to get the accessory to start with.

WiiFit is going to sell millions. Which will see the console fly off the shelfs when it's released again, can see loads of girls getting one. Just wish it could incorporate existing fitness vids. I'd be getting the dust of that Cindy Crawford VHS!!

Nintendo 2 Sony 0


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 12, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> I'd be getting the dust of that Cindy Crawford VHS!!



It's a balance mat not a masturbation mitt


----------



## stdPikachu (Jul 12, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> WiiFit is going to sell millions. Which will see the console fly off the shelfs when it's released again, can see loads of girls getting one.



FFS, even I'm considering getting it...! I'm probably the most exercise-resistant person I know, but feelign the pinch of being horribly unfit does strange things to people...


----------



## bmd (Jul 12, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Mario kart looks cool, apparently you'll be able to have around 30 people all racing at the same time on one track. It will come with the wheel, so it will probably cost close to £50 unless they do a wii play (doubt it)
> 
> and the gun is going to come with a game as well, kinda forcing you to buy the game to get the accessory to start with.
> 
> ...



The wheel has already come with a game and it was the same price as other games. It's a small plastic steering wheel that the Wiimote fits into.

I think the lightgun is just a frame which makes the Wiimote the barrel and the nunchuck the handle of the gun.

Can't wait for Mario Kart for the Wii but then I wish they'd release a few more Nintendo-only games, they've been a bit thin on the ground so far.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 12, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> The wheel has already come with a game and it was the same price as other games. It's a small plastic steering wheel that the Wiimote fits into.



All the other released wheels have been third party, the Nintendo one is different. Not quite sure how yet though?


----------



## bmd (Jul 12, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> All the other released wheels have been third party, the Nintendo one is different. Not quite sure how yet though?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 12, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

>



yes that's probably about right


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2008)

It's expected in late April, wit prices guessed at around £60-£65.

I want. Big time!


----------



## Mr Smin (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a commercial for it - from Sarcastic Gamer


----------



## pk (Mar 26, 2008)

Yay, I'm getting it!

Been disappointed with the Wii titles so far but this looks great!


----------



## jontz01 (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr Smin said:


> Here's a commercial for it - from Sarcastic Gamer




hahaha that's awesome....


----------



## lemontop (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone ordered one of these? They come out tomorrow. Don't suppose there's much chance just picking one up from a shop?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 24, 2008)

Is it based on BMI????


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Has anyone ordered one of these? They come out tomorrow. Don't suppose there's much chance just picking one up from a shop?


I wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 24, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Has anyone ordered one of these? They come out tomorrow. Don't suppose there's much chance just picking one up from a shop?



Shouldn't have thought so.  I have one coming to work tomorrow.  Can't wait.

I should add, I have absolutely no misconceptions about it making me 'fit' - i just like the idea of the playability (and the hulahooping)


----------



## lemontop (Apr 24, 2008)

Argos are still taking pre orders and can deliver on Monday but they charge a fiver. Everywhere else seems to have sold out. Quite pricey though at £70.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 24, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Argos are still taking pre orders and can deliver on Monday but they charge a fiver. Everywhere else seems to have sold out. Quite pricey though at £70.



they were £70 everywhere, though - iirc.  The extra fiver delivery is a bitch, but if it's the only way of getting one...


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 24, 2008)

Erm, it looks shit? You don't actually have to move your entire body at all, merely shift your weight from foot to foot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2008)

How much weight can it take before it buckles?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 24, 2008)

We ordered one from Argos, arriving tomorrow. Quite surprised that they weren't sold out, as I only ordered it last week. 


cliche guevara said:


> Erm, it looks shit? You don't actually have to move your entire body at all, merely shift your weight from foot to foot.


Well sure, but you could say the same about any Wii game - you don't need to actually swing your arm to play Tennis or Baseball either, but it makes it much more enjoyable if you buy into the make-believe.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 24, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How much weight can it take before it buckles?



about 22 stone


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 24, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Well sure, but you could say the same about any Wii game - you don't need to actually swing your arm to play Tennis or Baseball either, but it makes it much more enjoyable if you buy into the make-believe.



Oh yeah, totally, but I think it's a bit different when you're straining to play. It'll become too easy to do the bare minimum to make the console think you're doing well. It probably won't even be intentional, but I reckon a lot of people would lapse into doing this. Pretty sure I would anyway.


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 25, 2008)

Wahey, Wii fit has been purchased...

Looks like drunken Yoga tonight then.....!


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2008)

lemontop has just texted that she's picked one up just now.  As you say - drunken yoga ahoy!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 25, 2008)

i have mine.  Arrived at school this morning.  Coming straight home tonight to play with it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 25, 2008)

Open the door and go for a walk FFS...you know, relatively fresh air, sky, grass, stuff like that...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2008)

lemontop said:


> about 22 stone



Ah totally useless for a fat bastard like me then...


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 25, 2008)

1111111111111111111qaaaww1q


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 25, 2008)

Been playing with mine this morning (working from home today). So far I'm very impressed - I was half expecting the Wii Fit to be to 'proper' exercise what Mario Kart is to driving, but it's actually pretty tough. The way it's structured, with leaderboards, unlocks and rewards, motivates you to keep playing with it.

The only thing it's missing is a personal trainer recommending workouts; the 'goals' only permit you to gain/lose weight - I want it to recommend a workout routine to build muscle, or improve long-distance stamina, or whatever.

Still, a great bit of kit - well worth a one-off £65 versus paying 40 quid a month for gym membership.


----------



## jontz01 (Apr 25, 2008)

So, the question is....

When will they couple the WiiFit with the wheel as pressure sensitive foot pedals for driving games?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 25, 2008)

The limit is 23st 8lbs according to the box.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Open the door and go for a walk FFS...you know, relatively fresh air, sky, grass, stuff like that...


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2008)

We've had one set up in the office this afternoon. Looks good fun, could see from everybody's reaction that as predicted above, lots of people who don't play consoles (including me) are suddenly interested. Especially thinking about where this could lead, a skating verison would do me nicely.
Not sure why the large sys admin owner thought we'd all like to witness his BMI reading though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 25, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Open the door and go for a walk FFS...you know, relatively fresh air, sky, grass, stuff like that...



Eh? You mean there is life outside shooting zombies, jumping on mushrooms and racing cows?

You're wierd!



So that's Wii Fit added to my list along with Mario Kart, House of the Dead 2&3 and Resident Evil 4. Better see how many pennies I have got in the piggy ...though I bet it won't be enough


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2008)

so... what do people think?

been playing it last night and a bit this morning... like it so far.  Really like the yoga thing.. and the jogging... and the gym stuff...

It's had 3 overweight adults and 1 underweight kid jumping about for around 5 hours so that can't be bad....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a pity it's not calibrated properly for children. My three (aged 4-5) all register as obese, presumably because the height/weight ratio assumes the user is an adult.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> It's a pity it's not calibrated properly for children. My three (aged 4-5) all register as obese, presumably because the height/weight ratio assumes the user is an adult.



yeah, I know what you mean.  It seems to be designed for adults, doesn't it?

We've got a 10 year old here playing on it and he's come out as underweight, but he does only weigh 3 stone.  It gave him his initial "wii fit age" as 31, mainly because he couldn't get the hang of that balance thing.  Then it's telling him that his body may be weak... but it's just cos he's malcoordinated.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2008)

oh, and ol lemontop got 420 on  the "super hula hoop".

Ouch....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah, I know what you mean.  It seems to be designed for adults, doesn't it?
> 
> We've got a 10 year old here playing on it and he's come out as underweight, but he does only weigh 3 stone.  It gave him his initial "wii fit age" as 31, mainly because he couldn't get the hang of that balance thing.  Then it's telling him that his body may be weak... but it's just cos he's malcoordinated.



Yeah trying to establish how fit you are through a quick balance test is a bit daft (and not just because it decided I was 9 years older than I am).

Only really played the games last night but it's good fun. I like the skiing games.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2008)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah trying to establish how fit you are through a quick balance test is a bit daft (and not just because it decided I was 9 years older than I am).
> 
> Only really played the games last night but it's good fun. I like the skiing games.



ha! I'm 7 years younger!  cashback!

yeah, i'm loving it... I've never really done any yoga before and it's good.  Plus you can do the exercises bits if you want or just go for a gentle jog round the park. 

Nintendo are the best... they've moved things on so much with the Wii and the DS....


----------



## ymu (Apr 26, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Has anyone ordered one of these? They come out tomorrow. Don't suppose there's much chance just picking one up from a shop?


Walked into Argos and got one yesterday. They had several on the shelf.



cliche guevara said:


> Erm, it looks shit? You don't actually have to move your entire body at all, merely shift your weight from foot to foot.


Actually, it isn't that easy to fool. It knows exactly where your centre of gravity is. I couldn't find a way to cheat the hula hoop. You probably could on the jogging 'cos it only uses the Wiimote, but it still measures how much effort goes in, so your arm(s) would get a good workout trying to cheat that too.



tommers said:


> ha! I'm 7 years younger!  cashback!
> 
> yeah, i'm loving it... I've never really done any yoga before and it's good.  Plus you can do the exercises bits if you want or just go for a gentle jog round the park.
> 
> Nintendo are the best... they've moved things on so much with the Wii and the DS....


8 years younger. 

I may have gotten "lucky" on a balance game though ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm 5 years younger today then I was yesterday evening. It's a miracle!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Apr 26, 2008)

This is so much fun. Plus my missus is happy because she's been trying to get me to go to yoga for ages.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2008)

"Nintendo turns gamers into yoga lovin' hippies shocker!"


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> "Nintendo turns gamers into yoga lovin' hippies shocker!"



I feel so centred, man.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2008)

we are pissed.  but i beat our sober hula hoop records.


----------



## ethel (Apr 27, 2008)

i am jealous 


i think i may have to buy a wiii


----------



## WWWeed (Apr 27, 2008)

wooo! I just got one in watford WITHOUT A PREORDER!!!!

I swear Argos are 'rationing' their stock, because I cant image they get a delivery on a sunday!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 27, 2008)

All the shops in Southampton had it in stock yesterday afternoon.


----------



## lemontop (Apr 27, 2008)

I picked one up on Friday from Game in Hammersmith and saw them in HMV there too. I really like it except for the fact that it made all our miis really fat! I like the step aerobics the best, hula hooping and the yoga. Can't do the tree position for the life of me though.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 28, 2008)

Got mine in Woolies in Brixton on Friday, they had quite a few left.

It's good fun, mainly just been playing the games as we've had a full house all weekend.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 28, 2008)

Is it just me, or are the press-ups insanely tough?


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is it just me, or are the press-ups insanely tough?



they are quite hard.  maybe cos your body is raised cos you are leaning on the board?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 28, 2008)

tommers said:


> they are quite hard.  maybe cos your body is raised cos you are leaning on the board?



Doing press ups on a incline would help surely?


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Doing press ups on a incline would help surely?



I s'pose so.


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 28, 2008)

Woolworths was renamed 'WiiWorths' when I was in town at the weekend. Blanket marketing!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 28, 2008)

The lovely girlfriend got a wi and wii fit on the weekend (she's a keeper!). I thought it was pretty darn good - apart from relationship harmony (the gf isnt a big games fan normally) it seems well designed, robust (23 stone weight limit!) and the exercises are fun with the normal games thing of rewarding effort with opening locked content and stuff. Enough breathing space to get some proper games at least!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2009)

Ah just found this thread (I'm adding tags to any Wii threads I can find so they become searchable)

We managed to get a Wii Fit today - after looking everywhere, they suddenly had a small amount of stock in at HMV Oxford Street and I passed just as the handwritten signs went up. Got a good price too: £69.

It's a fucking brilliant piece of kit. We're all over a hoot with it right now. *And* Eme has an older Wii Age than me (although that's not going to last)


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

So can we have a wii fit league now then?? £69 is the standard price btw.

How many games have you unlocked yet??

My wii piggy is gold now


----------

